# Boarding?



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

Im going on a trip and I can't find anyone to doggie sit so my last resort is to board him. So does anyone have any good/bad experiences with boarding places? Any tips or advice? Im really nervous about this and don't really want to do this but it is my only option...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the main thing is to find one that is familiar with the breed. I don't know if there are any specialty APBT/Bully breed boarding kennels around where you live but it would be worth finding out. You don't want your dog being left to play around other dogs unsupervised.


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

The only one that I've really looked into is the Petshotel inside petsmart which they already told me they wouldnt allow playtime with other dogs since he is a bully breed.
Im just nervous because I don't want him locked up for three days with no excersize. They say they take them on walks , but you never know what really goes on!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I know you say you can't find anyone to watch your dog, but have you tried offering one of your friends the same amount that you'd pay a boarding place? Find a good friend and see if they won't watch your dog for 3 days for 50 bucks. I bet a lot of them are more willing when there is cash involved...lol I know I'd watch a friends dog if they offered me 50 bucks...haha I'd prolly do it for free, but the 50bucks is just icing on the cake!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> I know you say you can't find anyone to watch your dog, but have you tried offering one of your friends the same amount that you'd pay a boarding place? Find a good friend and see if they won't watch your dog for 3 days for 50 bucks. I bet a lot of them are more willing when there is cash involved...lol I know I'd watch a friends dog if they offered me 50 bucks...haha I'd prolly do it for free, but the 50bucks is just icing on the cake!


:goodpost:

I know craigslist has people offering dog watching services, you just have to be very careful. You might be able to find reviews for said people.


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

The problem is that ALL of our friends are also going on this trip with us. Family members are also out of the question, they are not dog people and have no idea how to take care of one...I'm at a roadblock and the trip is on the 16th, i'm running out of time!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I still think you should use a proper boarding kennel. If you still have some time, try to check them out in person and get a feel for how the dogs are housed/fed/exercised. I wouldn't worry too much about your dog getting locked up too much. It's only for three days and it's better that than letting him run around with strange dogs and possibly getting himself into trouble. I'm sure a reputable kennel would be walking him daily though.

I think this is still a better option than trying to find friends/dog watchers who might not know how to best take care of your dog.


----------



## fsspecials (Jul 8, 2010)

boarding for 3 days is not bad on a dog. I work at a vets office in the kennel area so I get to play with all the furkids that board and are sick. The ones that board for 3 days do pretty good. I would make sure you bring your own food and tell them how much you feed him/her. If you have to bring medicine bring a list on how much and how often. I like most of the ones that board with us. I have a few that are really aggressive and not one of the aggressive ones are pits, we have one that is a golden and the rest are mixes. We have a frenchy come in today to board that will eat your butt. I have one pit that is dog aggressive but only with dogs that try to fence fight with him first. If I run with him past the other runs he don't stop to speak to them. I go out with most of them to play at least once if they are the type to play some of them aren't they want to come in and go to their run and just get petted. Don't pay for a fancy place not for 3 days make sure they require that your dog has his bordettela (sp?) shot kennel cough sucks. If this is your first time to board him he will act different at the kennel he might even be alittle scared but they are like kids they do get better most of the time. The first 24 hours there is the scariest. Mine have stayed overnight at my work and didn't eat anything til I got there the next day. He/she just needs to come to Ms to board with me just bring shot records I will give directions. LOL Good Luck


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replying and giving advice! I was able to find Blue a place stay with someone that I trust and knows pits, his trainer! He offered and we said YES!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ilopez said:


> Thanks everyone for replying and giving advice! I was able to find Blue a place stay with someone that I trust and knows pits, his trainer! He offered and we said YES!


:clap: Great!


----------

